# apache-user in directory eines anderen benutzers schreiben lassen



## Ben Ben (24. Februar 2004)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich will mit einem PHP-Script, welches unter dem Apache user läuft in ein Verzeichnis, was dem User und der Gruppe "x" gehört, schreiben.
Nur klappt das irgendwie nicht so ganz . Dann habe ich mir gedacht ich füge mit usermod -G x apache den user apache zur Gruppe x hinzu. Zudem habe ich alle Verzeichnisse um die es geht mit chmod g+w behandelt, womit es nach meinem Verständnis möglich sein sollte, dass alle user der Gruppe in dieses Verzeichnis schreiben dürfen aber auch das klappt nicht.

Am besten wäre also ein Tipp wie ich für den Zweck irgendwie den Apacheuser befähige in Verzeichnisse die dem User x gehören schreiben lassen kann.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Versuch doch mal folgendes:

Lasse dein PHP Skript eine Datei in einem Verzeichniss wie zbsp.: /var  erstellen. In diese Datei schreibst du dann all deine benötigten Informationen.
Dann definierst du dir einen CronJob der unter root läuft, der dir die jeweiligen Daten aus der Datei unter /var ausliest und daraufhin die Sache in die jewieligen HomeVerzeichnisse kopiert. Fertig.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ben Ben (24. Februar 2004)

ja die Idee ist eigentlich nicht schlecht und hatte ich auch schon nur würde ich dann den Cronjob auf minütlich stellen wollen, was ich aber persönlich als etwas ressourcenverschwendung betrachte, da ich so oft die Dateien nicht ändere.
Um genau zu sein gehts in dem Beispiel ums erstellen von .htaccess Dateien und das hinzufügen der User im htauth file.


----------

